

HireArt (YC W12), A Job Applicant Screening Service, Gets More Affordable - esharef
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/30/hireart-a-job-applicant-screening-service-used-by-airbnb-cisco-ebay-others-gets-more-affordable/

======
lawnchair_larry
This is completely shameless. Several of the commenters here, such as
"onewong", are sock puppet accounts for the company. See him/her previously
giving "good job!" type comments to esharef (the founder). Other account with
a similar comment created just for this post. A Y Combinator company
manipulating HN with shill accounts? Really?

~~~
ajiang
Yep, it's embarrassing and really unnecessary as HireArt sounds like a good
idea and appears to be well executed. If you look back at many of their posts,
there's at least one newly created account and a few reused accounts adding
very little to the conversation, just espousing the company.

------
ariannahsimpson
GREAT to see Hireart making moves. I've used them in my job search in the past
and have always had an awesome experience.

------
baltcode
I just checked out the website. So it doesn't have any jobs in
programming/development/engineering?

------
esharef
Here is a discount code you can use (25% off for employers)
[https://www.hireart.com/for-
employers?code=techcrunch](https://www.hireart.com/for-
employers?code=techcrunch)

------
esharef
Hey Baltcode, This is Elli, Co-Founder at HireArt. We actually only do jobs
for non-technical hires (marketing, business development, sales, operations,
etc)

Thx for checking it out!

------
onewong
Great platform update

------
hydralist
this is truly a shameless advertisement in the form of a news article.
throwing in a discount code at the end to put the cherry on top.

------
aps113
This is a great improvement. Good idea to offer the coupon...

